# Looking for Multiple-dog ecollars



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Any feedback on Dogtra 1804 (4 dog) vs TriTronics Classic 70 expandable (up to 6 dogs)?
Any suggestion where to look for a great deal on a used set?
I train my dogs OB in a group sometimes, and would like to have ONE remote with at least 3-4 collars. 
Currently have a Dogtra 1702 (which I like), so I am more familiar with the dogtra...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Any feedback on Dogtra 1804 (4 dog) vs TriTronics Classic 70 expandable (up to 6 dogs)?
> Any suggestion where to look for a great deal on a used set?
> I train my dogs OB in a group sometimes, and would like to have ONE remote with at least 3-4 collars.
> Currently have a Dogtra 1702 (which I like), so I am more familiar with the dogtra...


I personally prefer Dogtra collars, however on multiple collars, I think the TT is much easier to use. Try www.collarclinic.com for new and used collars. They always have a deal or something, besides craigslist, ebay, etc..


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tri-Tronics-Cla...327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e5b435f7


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Dogtra is good but I'm a Tritronics guy. But there are a couple of catches. Dogtra allows you to increase the stimulation mid-correction. So if there isn't enough stimualtion to correct, just turn the dial while pressing the button. On the other hand, you don't have to look at a Tritronics to switch to the desired receiver or change the level of stimulation. I also prefer the charging cradles for both the transmitter and receiver of the Tritronics over the direct plug ins of Dogtra. Plus side for Dogtra, usually 127 levels of stimulation compared to 12 at Tritronics. However, I find that Dogtra is not consistant with the amount of power. And I really like Tritronics customer service. Dogtra's customer service is good too but Tritronics is some of the best I have found in the K9 world.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks... I missed the ebay deal but I'll be checking there frequently. I have a couple months to look around and decide 

The dogtra remote (4 dogs) has one button per coliar, and I think a switch for nick/continuous. It has a 1 mile range. It is missing the two features I love best, the LCD screen and 127 level correction setings. The manual says 8 levels of nick/cont settings. Not sure if it's a smooth turning rheostat dial or if it clicks.

The tritronics 70 G3 EXP has three buttons for 3 collars, and a switch for 3 more collars. Only 6 continuous correction levels. Total cost is higher than Dogtra. The plus is that I can buy a basic setup and add more collars later, and the total goes up to 6 vs 4. Also the different remote style means I am not pushing the wrong buttons without thinking, already being used to a different arrangement on the dogtra.

Also, I am told the tritronics correction is more of a smooth "buzz" vs the "tic-tic-tic" of Dogtra. This shouldn't be a big deal when the dog knows what it means.

It's about an even choice as I see it.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Correct on the smooth buzz from Tritronics. I find it better for "bumping" a dog with stim. I also like the audible tone from Tritronics instead of the vibrate of Dogtra. If the dog is running or in drive, they may not feel the vibration. They "usually" here the tone.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the six-dog tri-tronics with the audible beep - never had a problem with it. The charge lasts pretty long, too. Mine came with one remote/receiver and three collars that the colors match up with the colored buttons. 

I've only got one dog I use it on, but it's easy to switch it from the solid buttons to the outlined buttons, just a simple toggle switch. Works at a good distance and works well in water. No complaints with the TT :grin:


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

I am TT all the way I have owned alot of them

those 2 are the best of the ecollars 

but TT is the way to go


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure how much you want to spend, but Jeffers- http://www.JeffersPet.com or 1-800-Jeffers, has Tri Tronics the Sport Basic for 3 dogs @ $239.95 and the 6 dog Trashbreaker G3 for $439.95 -they also have the "Sportdogs"brand- the Fieldtrainer 400 can be expanded up to 3 dogs which is $169, plus 99.95 for additional receiver, or the Fieldtrainer 400S for 3 dogs is $179.00 and 119.95 for each receiver ( after you buy all the receivers-I would say,you might as well go for the better known brand of Tri Tronics.)


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

forgot to mention the one you asked about #-o-the Classic 70 G3 trains up to 6 dogs and it is listed for $319.00


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Love the sport dog 1825 have use dogtra tt innoteck love the 1825 smaller and many more programmable options then dogtra or tt, and expandable up to 6 dogs all waterprooof unlike tt were there tranmitter is water resistant and collar is waterproof


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Moe you can call me i can explain things on 1825 from sd . I love the collar alot and you know i was big tt user for many years


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

*Got the tritronics...*

Well, I got a TriTronics 70 G3 EXP. One collar system and two more receivers on the way. Will be getting 3 more collars/receivers later, for the full 6-dog set.

Review:

Receiver, lighter weight than my Dogtra 1702. Nice.

Construction and collar loops seems a thinner and more brittle-looking plastic, so I guess I'll see if the mutts will break it. The Dogtra held up well to accidental impact, scrapes and scratches on the boxes but has held up fine for over 4 years. Time will tell if the TT measures up.

Tone vs pager, probably v. nice, got an idea to try it as intermediate bridge (as per Kayce/synalia) which the Dogtra pager is definitely NOT due to prior training and dogs' reaction to it. 

EXP (field - expandable) feature means I can add receivers later. Very nice. Unfortunately, is ultimately more $$$ to do it that way.

Transmitter, annoyingly bulky. Probably 2x the size of my dogtra. Hate that, it is not pocket sized...

Button design, idiot proof and easy to switch between 3 dogs, less so with 6 dogs.

Adjustability of correction, poor. Only 6 levels of continuous stim, too much difference IMO, jumps too quickly between "tickle" and "YIKES" and yes, I tried it out on myself first. . Probably OK for my already e-collar trained adult mals, which is what I wanted it for. Would never use if for a younger pup or just starting e-collar training. Although to be fair, the multi-dog Dogtra seems to be the same thing with 8 levels, though it has both nick and stim function. I LOVE the adjustability on my Dogtra 1702, reostat dial and 127 levels, very nice when setting up lowest level correction for one of my younger dogs.

The feel of correction is still a tic-tic-tic but less sharp than Dogtra. Definitely not a smooth buzz. 

Charger, nice that it is all external on receiver and transmitter. Plastic cradle parts may be more breakable than Dogtra's plug-in jacks. 

2 hour rapid charge, super nice. Much better than my Dogtra 1702, which takes 14 hours to fully charge. There are other fast charging Dogtras available but mine is sloooooooooowwwwwww.....

Battary replacement, annoyingly inconvenient, can only be bought from tritronics. More expensive than my Dogtra. I went 4 years before having to replace my Dogtra's batteries (with very frequent use), and was able to get cheap ones online. Not so with TT, proprietory design. Remains to be seen how long the batteries hold up.

Waterproof transmitter and receiver, according to description. Haven't tested it yet. Dogtra has been submerged and still works, and I expect no less of TT.

Hope this helps, for anyone considering this system...


----------

